# Symtrx 16-1-0-20



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

Picked up a bucket at Souther States. Symtrex is dry, compacted granules, *bio-based*, slow release. Nutrient system that mimics the natural trait of *organic matter in soil*.

Didn't get a lot of information on the product and curious if organic? Manager did say that made from food & animal waste & does a great job in increasing microbial activity.

I,m working on lowering the pH in my yard so the sulfur will help me.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

SymTRX is mostly Ammonium Sulfate: https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Anuvia-SDS-SymTRX.pdf

That is not organic. Also, the sulfate is not elemental sulfur, so it isn't going to lower your pH.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/product/agriculture/
That's all pretty vague as to what it actually is/does. They do make a turf product for home lawns that is bio based. https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/product/lawn-care/


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/product/agriculture/
> That's all pretty vague as to what it actually is/does. They do make a turf product for home lawns that is bio based. https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/product/lawn-care/


Thanks for the information and I was told at Southern States that SYMTX does a great job of increasing microbial activity (biosolids). I put it down (instead of Milorganite) at a rate of .75 lbs. of N so we will see how it does.

Phosphorus was very high.


----------

